# Short backed horses!! Saddle woes!!



## jsr (24 February 2011)

HELP!! I've had enough and am ready to cry!!! My cob is so very short backed I've been struggling for years to find the right saddle. Unfortunately where I live there isn't a qualified, trusted (importantly!) saddle fitter so it's up to us to fit saddles ourselves really! For the first 4 years I rode in a treeless saddle I'd bought from Germany and it was perfect!! Then stupid got some money so I invested in a Barefoot Cheyenne ..which after a few months became apparent rubbed the hell out of his back because it was too long BUT in the meantime I'd sold the beloved old treeless thinking I wouldn't need it again!!  I sold the Barefoot (cos it rubbed ) and had borrowed a friends Thorowgood cob which seemed to suit him so I bought a new T4 Cob!! As I'd started jumping also a 'normal' saddle was easier to jump in.  All good...til this winter when despite numberous changes of the gullet and the fish the T4 is no longer fitting properly!!

SOoooo a fellow livery has a brand new Dream Team Treeless Jumping saddle for sale...fantastic!! Always wanted one and I can afford the price she wants...the blumming thing is again way too long for him!!!


And breath...

So is there any one else out there with very short backed horses and if so what saddle do you put on them?????  I'd prefer a treeless but need one that I can do XC and SJing in....


----------



## Sparkles (24 February 2011)

Tried native pony ones? Or Ideal/H&C ones?


----------



## jsr (24 February 2011)

Binky01 said:



			Tried native pony ones? Or Ideal/H&C ones? 

Click to expand...

Oh never heard of Native pony's! Ideal I've borrowed one from a friend but again because he changes shape so much it's not feasiable. I think I need a saddle for each season!!


----------



## katherine1975 (24 February 2011)

Kent and Masters do leather versions of the Thorowgood saddles, they do Cob GP and Cob plus. Worth a try!


----------



## jsr (24 February 2011)

katherine1975 said:



			Kent and Masters do leather versions of the Thorowgood saddles, they do Cob GP and Cob plus. Worth a try!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Will check them out too. Thinking I might have to bite the bullett and pay someone recommended to come over to fit one for him. I don't trust anyone locally to do it...seen too many examples of their work!!!!


----------



## jsr (24 February 2011)

Ohh Native Pony's saddles has a rep that covers my area!!!  Can't really afford the prices of the saddles so will need a begging phone call to dad but I think it might be worth it.


----------



## pip6 (24 February 2011)

Try the Arabian Saddle Company. Designed for short wide backs. In fact I happen to know of a second hand one for sale (no I don't get commission & it's in no-way connected to me, just happened to read the ad the other day!)

http://www.endurancegb.co.uk/html/ClassAd.asp?AdId=2800

This one may be too big for your chap though


----------



## kylie88 (24 February 2011)

try the native pony company and they will come and fit it for you to.


----------



## Andalusianlover (24 February 2011)

I have a short backed Andalusian (who are generally a wide fitting) and he wears a Strada Saddle.  Cost a lot of dosh but even with his seasonal/amount of exercise related changes to shape, fits him perfectly.  I'm 5'6 and a size 14 but my saddle is only a 16 inch.  They are very comfortable for both horse and rider and trust me they are far better than treeless saddles!  You can google Strada saddles, they have a good informative website.


----------



## ISHmad (24 February 2011)

If you are looking for a treeless how about one of the Heather Moffett ones?  They come in differing lengths and also different styles so you can get them as GP, dressage or a more forward cut one for jumping.


----------



## jsr (24 February 2011)

Looked at HM one's but they are so expensive and I can't see that they offer a trail service? I can't afford to risk it again so I think definately investing in paying someone to come all this way would be worth it.   Will ask around the yard and see if anyone else is needing a proper fitting and see if we can share some costs.


----------



## jsr (24 February 2011)

Andalusianlover said:



			I have a short backed Andalusian (who are generally a wide fitting) and he wears a Strada Saddle.  Cost a lot of dosh but even with his seasonal/amount of exercise related changes to shape, fits him perfectly.  I'm 5'6 and a size 14 but my saddle is only a 16 inch.  They are very comfortable for both horse and rider and trust me they are far better than treeless saddles!  You can google Strada saddles, they have a good informative website.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks that's interesting, I'm 5.7 and size 12/14 (been dieting was 18!!) so my last saddle was a 17.5 so it's good to know I could likely now drop the seat size down, which will definately help. Will look at Strada too, thanks.


----------



## Louby (24 February 2011)

Ive had the same problem and my horse is 16.2hh.  He can only take a 17inch saddle, I needed a 17.5.  Doesnt sound much but makes a massive difference to me.  I had to get a made to measure saddle to accomodate us both.  I realise you cant get a trusted saddle fitter but wanted to share what fitted my horse.  I had to get one with a sweeping back, like the Jaguar, prestige, amerigo style.  All expensive Im afraid but the shape of the panels allowed it to fit his short back and give me that bit of extra room I needed.


----------



## Dids (19 March 2014)

I Have a short backed horse, and he has a kent and masters, it has rubbed the hell out of his back. It all depends if he has a curved spine or flat spine they need a saddle that is the shape of there spine and curves up and away at the back to keep your weight off the lower part of his back. But also with a wide seat. Get one made thats what i am doing.  he is fine in a dressage saddle, as they keep your weight upright. Good luck


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 March 2014)

ChristmasSparkles said:



			Tried native pony ones? Or Ideal/H&C ones? 

Click to expand...

IF thinking of one of these then (just a suggestion) why don't you PM "sbloom" on here as she's very knowledgeable, and helpful, on these saddles. 

If you ARE ferreting around on-line, you'll come across here: www.saddleexchange.co.uk - who sell saddles for "native ponies" and cobs and they use a similar-sounding name. Having had a negative experience of them, I could not recommend them on jot I'm afraid. As a YO I put over £4000-worth of business their way, and the saddle I bought then developed a problem, and they didn't want to know; all they're interested in is selling their new saddles and their after-sales service is non-existent/cr@p. They also use other company names which are all part of the same set-up which use the words "native pony/cob" in varying forms. But do be aware that the company that "sbloom" operates is thoroughly reputable and is NOT in any way the same as this lot are. 

Just so you know.

Sorry, no saddle suggestions. My trad is short-backed and low withered, and I went for a Freemax Evo (treeless) which fits like a dream. He also has a Wintec Wide purple gullet; I'm not sure I like the saddle, but hey, its growing on me - at least until I can find something else which I like better. 

Tried the Thorowgood T4 - was AWFUL Very very uncomfortable - like sitting on a camel. 

"Saddle fitter" arrived with a Kent & Masters cob saddle; we tried it on him and he hunched up his back as if to bronc. "Saddle fitter" said oh don't worry it actually DOES fit him, but I didn't get on top to see whether it did or not. He obviously wasn't happy with it - and I know that when he threatens to buck, by god he means it!

Bought an "icelandic" saddle on E-bay for £60 - and it fits my Welsh D mare like a dream! Which just goes to show, its not how much you pay, its whether the flippin thing fits!!

Good luck anyway.


----------



## HaffiesRock (19 March 2014)

I cannot put anything on my Haflinger that is longer than a 16 inch seat, and it must be working hunter cut to accomodate his large shoulders and as wide as they come. The best think I found were Saddle Company WH saddles.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (19 March 2014)

HaffiesRock said:



			I cannot put anything on my Haflinger that is longer than a 16 inch seat, and it must be working hunter cut to accomodate his large shoulders and as wide as they come. The best think I found were Saddle Company WH saddles.
		
Click to expand...

Ditton Haffies Rock, only my fellow can only acomodaye a 15.5 inch, all our guys have VSD's to give them shoulder room.  I am a great fan of Ideals and had a hoop tree VSD made to measure for my feloow.  He has changed a lot since I have had him but as my saddle was new my saddler has adjusted the head for me.  I think rather tna throwing more money away you need a good saddle fitter, sbloom sounds very knowledgable.  If you are in East Anglia I could recomend someone.  Or failing that if you are near any WHW centres give them a ring and find out who they use.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (19 March 2014)

Magicmillbrook said:



			Ditton Haffies Rock, only my fellow can only acomodaye a 15.5 inch, all our guys have VSD's to give them shoulder room.  I am a great fan of Ideals and had a hoop tree VSD made to measure for my feloow.  He has changed a lot since I have had him but as my saddle was new my saddler has adjusted the head for me.  I think rather tna throwing more money away you need a good saddle fitter, sbloom sounds very knowledgable.  If you are in East Anglia I could recomend someone.  Or failing that if you are near any WHW centres give them a ring and find out who they use.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies for such a sausage finger post - I blame my new small keyboarded laptop.


----------



## Cowpony (19 March 2014)

You could try the Thorowgood T8 low profile, which suits my short-backed mare perfectly.  It's better for petite riders though so as you are tall I suggest you ride in it before buying.


----------



## saskiahorsey (19 March 2014)

I tried thorowgood..ideal..Jeffries..barefoot Cheyenne.. libra trek...ended up buying a second hand solution saddle and not looked back !


----------



## happyclappy (19 March 2014)

what about a thorowgood t4 or t8 compact.
love my torsion but does not fit my young filly. that's ok though as hubby uses it when we go out


----------



## Rocky01 (19 March 2014)

I've found the bates or winter wide saddles great on my wide short backed (in terms of saddle space) connemara. They're not the standard bates or winter with a wide gullet plate, they're the bates or winter wide saddles. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 March 2014)

I tried quite a few saddles for my wide short arab ended up buying a dressage saddle from Lavinia Mitchell lovely saddles, she can also get the saddle company saddles and she and her fitters go all over the country, she has a great website just google her.


----------



## HaffiesRock (19 March 2014)

Rocky01 said:



			I've found the bates or winter wide saddles great on my wide short backed (in terms of saddle space) connemara. They're not the standard bates or winter with a wide gullet plate, they're the bates or winter wide saddles. Hope this helps.
		
Click to expand...


I had a 16.5 inch Wintec Wide on my Haffy and it was humungous!


----------



## Tobiano (19 March 2014)

My RI says that a dressage saddle with a 17 in seat comes about 3 inches in front of the same inch seat GP saddle.  To do with the seat balance.  So you might? be luckier with a dressage saddle?

Another poss option is that my sister had a 17  inch saddle  but with the sticking up bit at the back chopped off (sure there is a technical term but not sure what it is!) so the saddle still stops before the last rib but there is still room for her bottom.  I think thats what happened anyway! a saddler could tell you.  Dont think the alteration was very expensive. 

Good luck.


----------



## Rocky01 (19 March 2014)

HaffiesRock said:



			I had a 16.5 inch Wintec Wide on my Haffy and it was humungous!
		
Click to expand...

I think they changed the saddle a lot recently as the saddler said the older version would be way too long but the new version is very compact.


----------



## sbloom (20 March 2014)

Please feel free to ask if you have any questions about Native Pony saddles, I'll be happy to help .

In general you CAN have shorter panels for the horse and a longer seat for the rider, different companies do it in different ways, but they need to be bench made, most sub £1000 saddles (major names) are not bench made and they cannot do that sort of work.  If you can have wider panels/seat then that helps spread the weight but not all horses or ponies can take them.  You must make sure that, with a relatively heavy rider, the cantle is not squished downwards making the saddle out of balance.  This can very quickly "carve" away the muscle under the back of the saddle leaving, initially, flat spot, and eventually dents the shape of the saddle panels.  It can also mean the saddle slides forwards which means the saddle jams on or over the scapula which also causes massive issues.


----------

